# Folding Bikes question



## robthetrumpet (29 Sep 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking at getting a folding bike. I've been trialling a Brompton borrowed from a friend and while it is a great design to be honest it is a bit small for me and the 20" wheel Dahons I find much easier being closer in ride to a normal bike. My question is: I have seen on a lot of sites mentioned that Dahon make a lot of bikes which are basically the same but re-badged with a different name but a lot cheaper.
Also does anyone know the quality of the bikes on the bicycles4u.com webpage - are they similar to Dahon or is there a big difference in quality (As there is in price)

Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Sep 2009)

you will regret not getting a brommie


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Sep 2009)

What do you mean by "small"?

The Brompton can be adapted, and with an extended seatpost, and one of the handlebar options should solve your issues. I am 6' 2" and am quite happy with my S6


----------



## Velorum (29 Sep 2009)

I have owned a number of Brompton's over the past 13 years and still have my first one - a red L3. I also own a Dahon Vitesse 7.

My personal view is that the Dahon is livelier and 'feels' more like a full size bike. The Brompton must be the best design folder and is great for taking on the tube / train. Now that Schwalbe tyres are available instead of the Raleigh ones that you were stuck with at one time the ride is quite acceptable. Bar ends help.

The Dahon was relatively cheap and good value but I doubt its long term longevity. Not a problem if useage is going to be low to moderate.

The Brompton may be better value in the long run as its better built and has higher resale value.

If I was going to have only one folder then it would be a Brompton.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (29 Sep 2009)

I suppose the question is why you want it to fold?


----------



## Hilldodger (30 Sep 2009)

shauncollier said:


> you will regret not getting a brommie



Why? Not everyone likes Bromptons - they are not the last word in folding bikes.

I too find them cramped and uncomfortable and I hate the small wheels.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (1 Oct 2009)

Hilldodger said:


> I too find them cramped and uncomfortable and I hate the small wheels.



If that profile pic is your normal ride I'm not surprised! 

You get used to the small wheels, if it's the ride feel you're talking about. Not sure about the cramped and uncomfortable though - I'm only little but my husband does fine on his.... Which ones have you ridden? (M bars, S bars - and with the longer seatpost?)


----------



## Yellow Fang (4 Oct 2009)

I doubt those bicycles4u.com bikes are re-badged Dahons because they are too cheap. I'd be a bit suspicious the components are not up to much on those bikes.

There is an article in this month's Cycling Plus magazine on folding bikes. I suspect a lot of the Dahons ride better than Bromptons, but they don't fold up as well. Bromptons fold up with the chain wheel enclosed in the middle, so you're less likely to get oil on your clothes. I suspect Brommies are a bit heavier than Dahons due to the steel tubing, but they are well balanced when folded up.

If you live anywhere near Bath then the Avon Valley Cyclery around the back of the railway station has a range of fold-ups. Otherwise, you may get the chance to try a few at the Cycle Show in London at Earl's Court next week end.

Also check out 
http://www.foldsoc.co.uk/
http://www.foldingbikes.co.uk/


----------



## purplepolly (4 Oct 2009)

Yellow Fang said:


> I doubt those bicycles4u.com bikes are re-badged Dahons because they are too cheap. I'd be a bit suspicious the components are not up to much on those bikes.



too cheap, they would have to be really cutting costs.

And the frame's the give-away - all the rebranded dahon's I've seen use the original straight frame but the frame on these looks like the newer style (and very expensive) curved Mu but if you look at the expanded pictures they're clearly different. 

The crosssbar on the mu goes in one piece from the handlebar all the way to the rear axle with only a break for the fold and doesn't have an additonal bar going from the rear axle to the cranks to form a triangle, except for a small brace - the strength is presumably coming from not having a join at the seatpost. The crossbar on bicycles4u however stops at the seatpost and there's another bit welded on for the rear wheel but there's no lower bar to strengthen the joint except for the brace. 

Not sure I would want to ride one of those bikes.

a mu http://www.world-wheels.co.uk/09_mup8_big.htm
a bicycle4u http://www.bicycles4u.com/20-fold-bic-6-speed-shimano/LRG-alu_bikes-main.jpg
a traditional dahon http://www.world-wheels.co.uk/09_speedd7_big.htm

Rob

if you want a folder then the first thing to do is establish exactly what you need it for and what features are most important - whether it's going to tbe carried a lot, used on packed public transport, gearing...

Dahons for instance don't fold small but if you're only going to be using it on trains/buses that don't get packed and have space for bikes or prams then that doesn't really matter.


----------



## Hilldodger (5 Oct 2009)

SavageHoutkop said:


> If that profile pic is your normal ride I'm not surprised!
> 
> You get used to the small wheels, if it's the ride feel you're talking about. Not sure about the cramped and uncomfortable though - I'm only little but my husband does fine on his.... Which ones have you ridden? (M bars, S bars - and with the longer seatpost?)



Pretty much every folding bike on the market and many adapted ones, too. We have a range of them at Cyclemagic but I hate them all - especially the Birdy and Brompton.

I just think that Bromptons are too small for 14 stone, 6 foot plus blokes. And Yes, I do know that you can adapt them but what's the point? You end up losing some of the folding ability.


----------



## Woz! (5 Oct 2009)

Hilldodger said:


> I just think that Bromptons are too small for 14 stone, 6 foot plus blokes. And Yes, I do know that you can adapt them but what's the point? You end up losing some of the folding ability.



6 foot 3 inches in my socks, 14 and a bit stone. My brompton's fine! 
I have the extra length seat post. Generally I leave it extended - the saddle is a bit higher when folded but it works well as a handle. If I want the bike really small I just drop the post down.
Don't really follow your argument!


----------



## mark i (5 Oct 2009)

It depends why you want to fold. I am 6ft and was 15 1/2 stone when I started multi mode commuting. I wanted the folder to allow me to get any train between solihull and coventry. I had a complete (sturmey) hub failure 3 weeks in. Since then the hub has needed another service (8 months in) There is also rust through the chromed parts of the headset and the front light bracket fatigued and broke....... The local bike shop reckoned that it was my fault. The bike was maintained on a weekly basis, and the hub should not need touching for the first several thousand miles.
I am now down to 13 1/2 stone and use the train one way (local train so my mountain bike fits on at that time in the morning) and I cycle the 15 miles home so the choice of train is unimportant and I use my old mountain bike. 
I was bitterly disapointed with Bromptons service. It is now relagated for use when the weather looks too dodgy for the full commute and the train looks like it is needed both ways (snow / ice)


----------



## Hilldodger (6 Oct 2009)

Woz! said:


> 6 foot 3 inches in my socks, 14 and a bit stone. My brompton's fine!
> I have the extra length seat post. Generally I leave it extended - the saddle is a bit higher when folded but it works well as a handle. If I want the bike really small I just drop the post down.
> Don't really follow your argument!



I personally don't feel comfortable on small wheeled bikes, especially Bromptons.

And I hate Brompton owners telling me that I should think they are wonderful.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Oct 2009)

Hilldodger said:


> I personally don't feel comfortable on small wheeled bikes, especially Bromptons.
> 
> *And I hate Brompton owners telling me that I should think they are wonderful*.



bromptons are wonderful!!!!!!!!!

i'm 6ft 16 1/2 stones. i commute 13 each way and leisure ride up to 60 miles (i get further as i get fitter)so far and live in a seriously hilly area. the only thing i have changed are the grips as my i have shovels for hands and reduced gearing. i just think your a tight arse that really wants a brompton but won't pay for the quality.


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Oct 2009)

I think all bikes are wonderful, for varying values of 'wonderful'.
I like my Brommie, but I like Hilldodgers penny as well.
I *may* have to get a penny soon...


----------



## Hilldodger (6 Oct 2009)

shauncollier said:


> bromptons are wonderful!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i just think your a tight arse that really wants a brompton but won't pay for the quality.



I could get one free if I wanted one

I don't


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Oct 2009)

Hilldodger said:


> I could get one free if I wanted one
> 
> I don't


Can I have yours then?

I'll look after it and everyfink.


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Oct 2009)

Hilldodger said:


> I could get one free if I wanted one
> 
> I don't



Could you get a penny for free? I'll work for nothing...


----------



## Hilldodger (6 Oct 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> Could you get a penny for free? I'll work for nothing...




Err, how many do you THINK I'd have if I could


----------



## Andy 71 (8 Oct 2009)

I own two 20" Dahons, and yes, compared to my experience of a Bromptons, they ride better and are far more stable. However, the Brommies are far better built, are far more reliable and will last forever with the right amount of care - the Sturmey Archer AW hubs fitted to Brommies have legendary reliability and industructability.

Dahons are mass-produced in Asia and a common fault is that the frame snaps near the seatpost. Happened to me - took me 3 months to get a new frame - which I had to rebuild myself. The Dahons are virtually impossible to get parts for, whereas the Brompton is handbuilt in the UK and parts are ubiquitous.

Brommies aren't ideal for someone of my heavy frame, but with the benefit of hindsight, I definately would have bought one and made the necessary modifications. 

My advice would always be to by the very best you can afford - you'll save money in the long run.


----------



## TheBoyBilly (3 Dec 2009)

_I have a three-year-old Trek F400 folder which is a re-badged Dahon. It's a good bike giving a solid ride and does what I want really well except for one thing - the fold. It takes up too much space on the train in that it won't fit in many gaps between seats etc. so that a commute on a packed train can be just as much a nightmare as with a full-sized bike. I have had the use of a Brompton and found that the ride is comparable to the Trek ((after a bit of getting used to) but it is the fold that has made me decide to go out and purchase an M6L. If I need a quick trip to the shops I shall use the Trek (largely because of the rear rack) but for the majority of my day-to-day riding it will be the Brommie that is called into service. That wouldn't however stop me recommending any Dahon folder...they are good bikes and arguably the better choice for many._


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Dec 2009)

TheBoyBilly said:


> _ If I need a quick trip to the shops I shall use the Trek (largely because of the rear rack) but for the majority of my day-to-day riding it will be the Brommie that is called into service. That wouldn't however stop me recommending any Dahon folder...they are good bikes and arguably the better choice for many._


If you can weather the slightly eyewatering price of the bags, the brompton luggage is really, really good. I'm using the C bag at the moment, and for anything where I don't need both panniers on the tourer, or a full size rack, it's superb. From what I hear, the touring pannier swallows a huge amount (but can't be used with S type bars).


----------



## SavageHoutkop (4 Dec 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> From what I hear, the touring pannier swallows a huge amount (but can't be used with S type bars).



Oh, it does. The front basket is huge as well. I have a front basket and Mr SavageHoutkop has a touring pannier. Not the most aerodynamic, the front basket, but for shopping it can't be beat.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Dec 2009)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Oh, it does. The front basket is huge as well. I have a front basket and Mr SavageHoutkop has a touring pannier. Not the most aerodynamic, the front basket, but for shopping it can't be beat.



One of my favourite quotes concerns the Brompton basket, "It's not a basket, it's a front loading pannier."


----------



## The Matrix (8 Jan 2013)

Bicycles4u fan here.

Just for the record I have one of their folding mountain bikes. Had it for over 4 years now and it's still working well. Been used for commuting (4 to 5 days a week), a number of weekend cycles rides (~30 miles) and also getting to and from the pub in the evenings (sometimes via the train). Been great whizzing through the countryside on it and it has been lots of fun. Hilly here in Suffolk too and it go up them well. Folding it is fine. I paid £70 for it (got a discounted one, due to some scratches in the paintwork). Eventually had to change the tyers as been using it so frequently the originals wore down. But all in all a good sturdy bike. 

The main advantage (and piece of mind) is the cost. At only £70 if someone did manage to steal it from outside the pub, then I would not be too heart broken at the loss of £70 (in fact the chain, padlock and lights I use are worth more than the bike!). 

The downside is that at me being 5'10" tall, I am on the upper limit of the handbars and saddle. So anyone taller may not be able to ride the bike as comfortably as I can. I am eyeing up their city commuter bike as a future upgrade / replacement should the bike eventually clap out. 

Best regards,

Matt


----------

